# Random hyperlinks in posts



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Every now and then when I post, I'll notice that certain key words are turned in to hyperlinks, usually for Amazon products that have those key words in them somewhere. What's all that about?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably a plugin on your browser taking over and trying to earn the creator affiliate revenue.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I see this in various browsers too. Lorian is on the ball when it comes to maximising revenue from this site.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Need to use Malwarebytes to remove them.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I see this in various browsers too. Lorian* is on the ball* when it comes to maximising revenue from this site.


What does that mean? I'm not an english speaker.

Cheers.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Man 123 said:


> What does that mean? I'm not an english speaker.
> 
> Cheers.


You must be an English speaker, I understand what you just said.

On the ball means aware/intuitive to new ideas and methods etc.


----------



## Taranu (Mar 10, 2015)

I noticed this - strange as when I try to actually post a link, or quote a post that contains a link, my post goes off for moderation.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

don't seem to get it with IE, get it sh1tloads with Mozilla.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It's skimlinks I think:

Skimlinks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

its all part of the money making advertising.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

I never see this . I use adblock and chrome. Flashing adverts are annoying and just slow down the page loading.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nitricdave said:


> I never see this . I use adblock and chrome. Flashing adverts are annoying and just slow down the page loading.


These aren't flashing adverts. It's where words like Amazon automatically get converted into hyperlinks.

I use Adblock plus in Firefox but see them annoyingly.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

latblaster said:


> Need to use Malwarebytes to remove them.


I tried this but it made no difference sadly.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

just use adblocker on google chrome?! i've forgotten what ads looked like since i've gotten it lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Carbon-12 said:


> just use adblocker on google chrome?! i've forgotten what ads looked like since i've gotten it lol


These aren't normal ads!!! (All of those are blocked fine by Adblock Plus in Firefox.)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually, this thread has just made me check the Adblock settings. There didn't use to be, but there is now a tick box for "Allow some non-intrusive advertising" that is ticked by default. Unticking this has removed the unwanted links :thumbup1: .


----------

